# Parts list needed for auto to manual in mk4 1.8t jetta



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

iv done searching and cant find anything really that solid on doing a auto to manual swap in a 1.8t jetta/gti. if someone can post up the parts that are needed to do the compleat swap from automatic to 5spd that would be a blessing, or even if there is a DIY thread that i might have missed, any help would be greatly appriciated.
TIA:beer:


----------



## 3VWRA8 (Oct 18, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ission-swap-on-my-2001-Jetta-2.0-(AZG)-silver


----------

